# Damasko DS30 - Strap or Bracelet?



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Was toying with getting a custom strap, but at ~$200 through my now-default strapmaker the jump to the bracelet is starting to seem obvious. To all DS30 bracelet owners, would you do it again? Anyone feel strongly it belongs strictly on straps? I've also heard Sinn 556's bracelet fits the DS30 case perfectly, can anyone comment on this? FWIW, given a great bracelet and a great strap I'd be indifferent towards them.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Was toying with getting a custom strap, but at ~$200 through my now-default strapmaker the jump to the bracelet is starting to seem obvious. To all DS30 bracelet owners, would you do it again? Anyone feel strongly it belongs strictly on straps? I've also heard Sinn 556's bracelet fits the DS30 case perfectly, can anyone comment on this? FWIW, given a great bracelet and a great strap I'd be indifferent towards them.


Peculiarly interesting topic.
It would be interesting to see the DS30 on the Sinn 556 bracelet. 
While the fit may be good - the Sinn stainless-steel bracelet finish and colour will not be an ideal match to the Submarine Steel Damasko case which is more of a warmer gunmetal color.

Custom strap - Bespoke custom leather you can email him and ask what he recommends would be nice to see his suggestions&#8230;.

Cheers

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm biased to bracelets.
I would not buy a watch that does not have a bracelet.
DS30 with the bracelet is great (looks and comfortable on the wrist).
However, I dont have a great fit yet. I'll be getting more adjustment links when they are available. Also, the clasp is not a breeze to unlock.
And recently, some of the links became more stiff then usual. But with a little wiggle, they are fine again.
Not perfect but still love it.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

I picked up the bracelet for mine and then sold it after only wearing it a couple of times.

Overall it was very nice, but several things bothered me about it:


the clasp was made of ice-hardened, not submarine, steel which was very noticeable to me
there was a small visible gap between the endlink and the first link on each side, which drove me crazy

I have the bracelet for my DC67 and think it's fantastic. I just didn't feel that the DS30 bracelet measured up to that standard.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

noregrets said:


> I picked up the bracelet for mine and then sold it after only wearing it a couple of times.
> 
> Overall it was very nice, but several things bothered me about it:
> 
> ...


Yup.
This may show the slight color difference of the bracelet(sub steel) and the clasp(ice hardened steel).


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

chiron93 said:


> Yup.
> This may show the slight color difference of the bracelet(sub steel) and the clasp(ice hardened steel).
> 
> View attachment 15951969


That is disappointing. Especially given the $700 price tag that's attached. All the press photos I have seen thus far do not show that discoloration of the clasp. That, and the fact that the tolerances for fit are less than the _"eins, zwei, drei"_ of German engineering we have come to expect as mentioned earlier by @chiron93 & @noregrets ..... all deal breakers for me, for sure.

Thanks for this thread and the feedback, fellas. I have been on the fence about splashing out the cash for the bracelet option as well. After seeing this, I am very glad I haven't. Perhaps there will be future revisions that correct these issues. Until then, I will continue to enjoy wearing my DS30 on strap.

Be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Is there any reason to believe that the bracelet has been updated/improved for the new DK model?


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Is there any reason to believe that the bracelet has been updated/improved for the new DK model?


It is the same bracelet, however in the hand the clasp is barely discernable as being different.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

chiron93 said:


> I'm biased to bracelets.
> I would not buy a watch that does not have a bracelet.
> DS30 with the bracelet is great (looks and comfortable on the wrist).
> However, I dont have a great fit yet. I'll be getting more adjustment links when they are available. Also, the clasp is not a breeze to unlock.
> ...


@chiron93 what is your wrist size if I may ask? I have a preorder in for the DK32 and I'm considering the bracelet. I know the male end links make it wear larger, but I'm just going off of pictures at this point. I have a 6.75" wrist, pretty roundish. Thanks.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> @chiron93 what is your wrist size if I may ask? I have a preorder in for the DK32 and I'm considering the bracelet. I know the male end links make it wear larger, but I'm just going off of pictures at this point. I have a 6.75" wrist, pretty roundish. Thanks.


I'm on the smaller side 6.25"~6.5".
And the male end links curve down quite a bit.

Here are some more pictures. Hopefully they can help...(I'm wearing my bracelet slight loose).


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

chiron93 said:


> I'm on the smaller side 6.25"~6.5".
> And the male end links curve down quite a bit.
> 
> Here are some more pictures. Hopefully they can help...(I'm wearing my bracelet slight loose).
> ...


Thanks, these pics are very helpful. I think I can pull it off. Much appreciated!


----------



## 1234tuba (Oct 7, 2020)

BLeistner said:


> That is disappointing. Especially given the $700 price tag that's attached. All the press photos I have seen thus far do not show that discoloration of the clasp. That, and the fact that the tolerances for fit are less than the _"eins, zwei, drei"_ of German engineering we have come to expect as mentioned earlier by @chiron93 & @noregrets ..... all deal breakers for me, for sure.
> 
> Thanks for this thread and the feedback, fellas. I have been on the fence about splashing out the cash for the bracelet option as well. After seeing this, I am very glad I haven't. Perhaps there will be future revisions that correct these issues. Until then, I will continue to enjoy wearing my DS30 on strap.
> 
> Be well and enjoy your time!


Regarding the color, can you see the difference when it is clasped? Maybe I'm missing something but I would think all the links are the same sub stew and therefore match


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

1234tuba said:


> Regarding the color, can you see the difference when it is clasped? Maybe I'm missing something but I would think all the links are the same sub stew and therefore match


Yes, it is very noticeable imo (although some may disagree)...see chiron93's picture above. As I noted, it was one of the two reasons I ended up passing it on although I am a happy owner of a DC67 bracelet.


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

noregrets said:


> Yes, it is very noticeable imo (although some may disagree)...see chiron93's picture above. As I noted, it was one of the two reasons I ended up passing it on although I am a happy owner of a DC67 bracelet.


I respectfully do disagree, it is not that different to my eye, and is only two small segments at the backside. See my picture above.


----------



## 1234tuba (Oct 7, 2020)

Ah, I think I can see now. The two innermost links are ice hardened vs sub?


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

1234tuba said:


> Ah, I think I can see now. The two innermost links are ice hardened vs sub?
> View attachment 15964077


Yes


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

1234tuba said:


> Regarding the color, can you see the difference when it is clasped? Maybe I'm missing something but I would think all the links are the same sub stew and therefore match


Yes. There is a definite bluish tint to the 2 center links at the clasp. For me, it's one of those "once you see it" kinda things.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

BLeistner said:


> Yes. There is a definite bluish tint to the 2 center links at the clasp. For me, it's one of those "once you see it" kinda things.


now I need some eye bleach. ;-)


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you all for the help! Will hold off on the bracelet for now. Recently got in an Artem sailcloth and I'm very happy with the combo, will be on this at least through the summer.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

When I got my DS30 I hoped they would come out with a bracelet some day&#8230; but by the time they did I realized I couldn't really imagine putting it on anything but nylon amy more, and I never (so far at least) bought it.


----------



## 1234tuba (Oct 7, 2020)

I still think I’ll love the bracelet. I hope knowing there’s a reason for the different material will undo any annoyance (However minimal) with the two tone color.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

I dnt mind the clasp being ice harden as opposed to submarine steel. Make sure the outer part of links are right side up or else it may feel like its stiff or screw is too tight. Took me about 2-3 adjustments but i found the right fit. For me it was worth it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1234tuba (Oct 7, 2020)

1234tuba said:


> I still think I'll love the bracelet. I hope knowing there's a reason for the different material will undo any annoyance (However minimal) with the two tone color.


That being said, if any of you you are unhappy with the bracelet want to sell one, lmk!


----------



## RobertCShay (Sep 7, 2021)

I would hold off on the bracelet for the DS30. I found it to be heavy, had a difficult to operate clasp, and because of the dull color did not elevate the watch to business suit/formal occasion status. I found that the best straps for this model are the Damasko vintage leather and the Damasko Nato straps. I stocked up on those straps.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

I’ve always been partial to straps because I live in Texas, and the constant change from blasted AC to heat and humidity outside means a lot of wrist size changes throughout the day depending where I am. If a bracelet doesn’t have an easy quick adjust, it’s a no go.


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Nick Mankey strap in green. Only way I wear it. If I could find a good deal on a bracelet in the sales forum. I’ll give it a twirl, $700 bucks is almost the cost of the watch.

*ADMIN EDIT*, Reason: 8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


----------



## Nidan (Nov 4, 2011)

I've had my DS30 since 2019. Finally got the bracelet a couple of months ago. Ordered direct from Damasko, I think it was around $600. All the chatter about fit issues, QC, etc. made me hold off on buying it, but I've always been partial to bracelets so I decided to take the plunge. I got a very good fit by just removing two links. I wore it that way a day or two and then decided to see how it felt replacing two more links with the included shorter links. Now the fit is what I consider perfect. It's the most comfortable and IMO coolest looking bracelet I've ever worn and as far as fit, finish, comfort and quality, it's way ahead of the bracelet on the Rolex GMT I used to own. I like the way the catches open and shut with a firm, vault like feel. The color difference between the latch "link" and the actual links is a non issue for me. Couple of very minor complaints: There is a very slight color (or possibly texture) difference between the new bracelet and my older DS30. I might prefer if it had female, as opposed to male, end links but this may have been a necessity for the design. Overall I think the bracelet takes the watch to a completely different level. I love it.


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Nidan said:


> I've had my DS30 since 2019. Finally got the bracelet a couple of months ago. Ordered direct from Damasko, I think it was around $600. All the chatter about fit issues, QC, etc. made me hold off on buying it, but I've always been partial to bracelets so I decided to take the plunge. I got a very good fit by just removing two links. I wore it that way a day or two and then decided to see how it felt replacing two more links with the included shorter links. Now the fit is what I consider perfect. It's the most comfortable and IMO coolest looking bracelet I've ever worn and as far as fit, finish, comfort and quality, it's way ahead of the bracelet on the Rolex GMT I used to own. I like the way the catches open and shut with a firm, vault like feel. The color difference between the latch "link" and the actual links is a non issue for me. Couple of very minor complaints: There is a very slight color (or possibly texture) difference between the new bracelet and my older DS30. I might prefer if it had female, as opposed to male, end links but this may have been a necessity for the design. Overall I think the bracelet takes the watch to a completely different level. I love it.
> View attachment 16344869


Thank you for this update! I'm saving for the bracelet now. Interesting to hear about the color/texture difference between the bracelet and your DS30 case. I got my ds30 recently, so I am wondering if I get the bracelet soon if it will have the same issue.


----------



## Springdale_1 (Nov 23, 2021)

NyCSnEaK said:


> Nick Mankey strap in green. Only way I wear it. If I could find a good deal on a bracelet in the sales forum. I’ll give it a twirl, $700 bucks is almost the cost of the watch.
> 
> *ADMIN EDIT*, Reason: 8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


You're in luck. There is a DS30 for sale now and the seller indicated they would consider an offer on just the bracelet. 








FS: Damasko DS30 with Bracelet[NO LONGER FOR SALE]


Up for sale is a minimally worn Damasko DS30; including a full Damasko bracelet (with extra links) and Blue rubber strap Damasko buckle. The watch looks new with no scratches on the case or crystal. The bracelet comes is currently sized for a 6.75-inch wrist with four full extra links, two...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Nidan (Nov 4, 2011)

It's hard to capture the slight color difference with the new bracelet vs 2019 vintage DS30. Here's a few photos in various lighting. It's pretty subtle as you can see and has not detracted from how much I love this bracelet.


----------



## dakotajames (Sep 30, 2019)

The bracelet by far, brother. The bracelet gives the case more "weight."


----------



## PSo71 (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm not really a bracelet guy, but I really do like the bracelet on my DA47. It is built like a tank, with an over-designed and over-engineered build quality to it that's a sight to behold. I did have to make a number of adjustments to it (using the longer links provided) to get the fit just right, but I've got it dialed in perfectly now. Some people don't like the butterfly clasp, but it doesn't bother me one bit. I like it because it gives the watch a clean/minimalist look that suits the watch aesthetic perfectly. I really believe the bracelet on any Damasko elevates it to another level...


----------



## TheSecret (Aug 18, 2020)

Bracelet on the first place but how this is strap monster I would buy MN style straps for it, I used it on 556.


----------



## doughboy17 (Nov 17, 2018)

PSo71 said:


> I'm not really a bracelet guy, but I really do like the bracelet on my DA47. It is built like a tank, with an over-designed and over-engineered build quality to it that's a sight to behold. I did have to make a number of adjustments to it (using the longer links provided) to get the fit just right, but I've got it dialed in perfectly now. Some people don't like the butterfly clasp, but it doesn't bother me one bit. I like it because it gives the watch a clean/minimalist look that suits the watch aesthetic perfectly. I really believe the bracelet on any Damasko elevates it to another level...


Although I do not own a Damasko, it's on my list. I am a bracelet guy and agree it elevates the watch but probably could not bring myself to purchase it due to the price, and primarily, the butterfly clasp. My CW has a butterfly, and I don't like it. IMO, Damasko needs to move to a diver's clasp.


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)

I used to have the same dilemma and ended up having entirely too many straps, be it leather, NATO, nylon, bracelets etc. I found myself with several of my watches that I wear most often (non occasion) being on a Nick Mankey hook strap. They are so dang comfortable! It's not the look for everyone but when staying in for the weekend, comfort is king in my book. Pic: My DA47 on one


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Lumefreak said:


> I used to have the same dilemma and ended up having entirely too many straps, be it leather, NATO, nylon, bracelets etc. I found myself with several of my watches that I wear most often (non occasion) being on a Nick Mankey hook strap. They are so dang comfortable! It's not the look for everyone but when staying in for the weekend, comfort is king in my book. Pic: My DA47 on one
> View attachment 16382883


Also love Nick Monkey straps! I wear them out or in or anywhere, so soft and comfortable. Plus you can just throw them in the wash when the get dirty.


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Is the WindUp edition still in production?


----------



## ekwanok (Oct 1, 2021)

NyCSnEaK said:


> Is the WindUp edition still in production?


I think not, but they are willing to do that handset for a small charge. I also asked about a solid caseback and they said no. There are a few WindUp editions on Chrono24 at the moment.


----------

